# my giant asians are free to go in my bedroom. good or bad?



## idolomantis (Nov 24, 2007)

my hierodula membranacea may roam around anywhere the want, i think thats ok... what do you think? say good or bad cuz...


----------



## joossa (Nov 24, 2007)

I kind of don't understand your question...

Are you asking if it is a good idea to let your mantid roam around freely in you room unsupervised? If so, then it's obviously a bad idea. People walk, doors move, closets slide open, curtains are pulled up and down... there are many things that can happen that can potentially harm your mantid. Plus, even if your room has no opening for the mantis to escape, it can "mysteriously" get lost.

Why are you considering the idea?


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 24, 2007)

joossa said:


> I kind of don't understand your question...Are you asking if it is a good idea to let your mantid roam around freely in you room unsupervised? If so, then it's obviously a bad idea. People walk, doors move, closets slide open, curtains are pulled up and down... there are many things that can happen that can potentially harm your mantid. Plus, even if your room has no opening for the mantis to escape, it can "mysteriously" get lost.
> 
> Why are you considering the idea?


well i allways keep an eye on her there are no possebileties to escape and she is slowi have a big plant where she,s in bud somtimes she climbing the wall i never noticed any problems


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 24, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> well i allways keep an eye on her there are no possebileties to escape and she is slowi have a big plant where she,s in bud somtimes she climbing the wall i never noticed any problems


this is an what do you think topic. say if you think its a good idea or not


----------



## joossa (Nov 24, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> well i allways keep an eye on her there are no possebileties to escape and she is slowi have a big plant where she,s in bud somtimes she climbing the wall i never noticed any problems


Oh, if you are providing supervision, then I don't see a problem. I do it sometimes just for fun, but for only a couple of minutes. Never turn your back on a loose mantid!


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 24, 2007)

joossa said:


> Oh, if you are providing supervision, then I don't see a problem. I do it sometimes just for fun, but for only a couple of minutes. Never turn your back on a loose mantid!


i know when i leave my roam i put her back in her cage


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> i know when i leave my roam i put her back in her cage


i do the same ..but only with the giant..i mean its 5 inchs long..u cant loose her..but when i got stuff to do and im busy il put her back in the tank.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 24, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i do the same ..but only with the giant..i mean its 5 inchs long..u cant loose her..but when i got stuff to do and im busy il put her back in the tank.


hmm one time lost my old female fully grown and i found that evening back in my bed


----------



## nympho (Nov 25, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> my hierodula membranacea may roam around anywhere the want, i think thats ok... what do you think? say good or bad cuz...


not roam -thats a bad idea but one summer i put two adult female asian mantids on twigs , loose on the windowsill. they did not move around much on the twigs for weeks* and it was warm n sunny so it was fine. very ornamental.

*you can guess how it ended. one very fat mantis and one very consumed one


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 26, 2007)

I had a chinese mantis that I let live in the windowsill to my living room. It stayed there all day unsupervised or not never moving farther than the orchid near the base of the window until dark, then it went everywhere. I put it in the cage at night and let it roam during the day. Well, I did that till we got a new cat.....then she just stayed in the cage.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 26, 2007)

Mantis Keeper said:


> I had a chinese mantis that I let live in the windowsill to my living room. It stayed there all day unsupervised or not never moving farther than the orchid near the base of the window until dark, then it went everywhere. I put it in the cage at night and let it roam during the day. Well, I did that till we got a new cat.....then she just stayed in the cage.


we have to cats and they always catch escaped insect bud now i closed the door alltimes they cant get in my roam anymore my mantis is save now


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 26, 2007)

I have two cats too. One I don't have to worry about because it completely ignores bugs, we had that one when I let my chinese roam free. But we got the second as a kitten, and now it still hasn't grown out of that play with everything mentality so nothing is safe lose in the house. You should see it chasing lizards around our front garden area. Even goes after butterflies.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 26, 2007)

Mantis Keeper said:


> I have two cats too. One I don't have to worry about because it completely ignores bugs, we had that one when I let my chinese roam free. But we got the second as a kitten, and now it still hasn't grown out of that play with everything mentality so nothing is safe lose in the house. You should see it chasing lizards around our front garden area. Even goes after butterflies.


yes my cat bringss every week some birds mouses and frogs inn the other spend the whole day at eating and sleeping


----------



## Mantida (Nov 26, 2007)

I used to let my chinese mantid adults live next to the windows of my room. I had three, so one for the male, and two for the females. They never moved and they all lived there nice and happy.

I also let my most recent male, Tehno, live on a really big, fake tree in my room that was placed next to a window. He never moved from it and always stayed on it.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 26, 2007)

mantida said:


> I used to let my chinese mantid adults live next to the windows of my room. I had three, so one for the male, and two for the females. They never moved and they all lived there nice and happy.I also let my most recent male, Tehno, live on a really big, fake tree in my room that was placed next to a window. He never moved from it and always stayed on it.


mines only move when its feeding time ! :lol:


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 27, 2007)

My chinese mantid actually tried to eat the tweezers once when I was feeding it. Latched on so good that I had to stand there while she ate the whole thing because I couldn't get the tweezers free and they weighed enough to pull the mantis from it's perch.(same chinese I let roam, she liked to latch onto my fingers during feeding so I used tweezers)


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 6, 2007)

I love to let my Chinese mantises out to roam my room. They seem to love the freedom and chance to explore. One of the favorite spots is on my bed where they can perch and watch TV. Sometimes though the images on TV are just too exciting and they feel the need to crawl over and try to climb up the glass. :lol: 

I have managed to loose track of mine though, especially when I forget I have them out. That of course leaves me creeping around my room looking all over the place and calling their name, as if they are going to respond or come bounding over like a puppy. Still, I've never ended up loosing or injuring a mantis in the process.

My worst experience would have to be when my insect killing cat snuck in my room. Normally he isn't permitted in here but one day he crept in and curled up on my top bunk. I had no idea he was in the room and I let a female mantis of mine out. All was good and then a hour or so later I went to brush my teeth. For one reason or another I left the door cracked and from the bathroom heard the unmistakable sound of my cat leaping from my top bunk to the lower bed, where my mantis had been sitting. Ran in toothbrush still in mouth expecting to see carnage. Instead I discovered my clever girl had flown herself across the room to safety. She just looked at me like, _Mom I can take care of myself, I'm a big girl now_.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I love to let my Chinese mantises out to roam my room. They seem to love the freedom and chance to explore. One of the favorite spots is on my bed where they can perch and watch TV. Sometimes though the images on TV are just too exciting and they feel the need to crawl over and try to climb up the glass. :lol: I have managed to loose track of mine though, especially when I forget I have them out. That of course leaves me creeping around my room looking all over the place and calling their name, as if they are going to respond or come bounding over like a puppy. Still, I've never ended up loosing or injuring a mantis in the process.
> 
> My worst experience would have to be when my insect killing cat snuck in my room. Normally he isn't permitted in here but one day he crept in and curled up on my top bunk. I had no idea he was in the room and I let a female mantis of mine out. All was good and then a hour or so later I went to brush my teeth. For one reason or another I left the door cracked and from the bathroom heard the unmistakable sound of my cat leaping from my top bunk to the lower bed, where my mantis had been sitting. Ran in toothbrush still in mouth expecting to see carnage. Instead I discovered my clever girl had flown herself across the room to safety. She just looked at me like, _Mom I can take care of myself, I'm a big girl now_.


hahahahahah good story


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 6, 2007)

-.- my male just tried to fly away trough the window bud the window was closet so he bumbed his head


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> -.- my male just tried to fly away trough the window bud the window was closet so he bumbed his head


i havent seen any of my mantis fly yet only the male ant mantis..dam hes good


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 6, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i havent seen any of my mantis fly yet only the male ant mantis..dam hes good


put him on a stick and irritate him if you you want him to fly


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 6, 2007)

I've had plenty of male grass mantids fly from me, one carolina mantid, a PW, and a couple grisea. Actually I actually caught a grass mantid once because it flew right past me, I just had to take a couple steps and catch it mid flight.


----------



## matt020593 (Feb 8, 2008)

My cat is a mantis killer, she used to rip up the lids of my nymphs jars and eat them!

She would also knock over my baby Anoles cage(about a 4 foot drop!) the lid would come of and everything. They always survived though, somehow.

She isn't alowed in my room now but people leave the door open sometimes :angry: .


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 8, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> My cat is a mantis killer, she used to rip up the lids of my nymphs jars and eat them!


kind of funny...i love cats..there so cleaver :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 8, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> kind of funny...i love cats..there so cleaver :blink:


yeah and they cleave your other pets -.-


----------



## matt020593 (Feb 8, 2008)

lol they are, they can be stupid at the same time though, I get my snake out then come back in to find her staring in its vivarium trying to find it lol.


----------

